# Fetch/Apport



## K9 Gib Laut (Sep 25, 2013)

My 2.5 yr old female gsd is not interested in the ball at all. I began schutzhund training two mo. ago and take her out for training twice a day. It's not like she never has retrieved the ball to me but it takes getting her worked up and into prey drive and then she might do it. Her prey drive is low until she sees a cat or a squirrel or I have been playing tug with her but I need advice on this simple command. Apport is the current tough one:hammer:


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

Well, this may be an odd way to look at it but the it's the only way I know train a a surefire retrieve. 
Basically you start pretty small as with most new commands. 
So, you start out with whatever you will be wanting your dog to retrieve. Get them used to it.. 
Sit down with them and the object in your hand. Anytime the dog shows sign of interest, positively reward (PR) (whichever method you prefer). They smell it (PR) they mouth it (PR) always rewarding the dog for interest in the object. 
Next start rewarding the dog for mouthing it only. They have to learn you want them to grab it. Don't give the object to them just yet. Keep a grasp on it so they know you want it back. PR for this behavior. 
Once they have that down you loosen your grip a bit when they grab it. To get them use to a good hold. Try various angles, it will be easier to know when you are ready for the next step. You will be ready to move on when your dog begins to move the object back to a more centered location for you to take it. 
Next you will let go after the dog takes the object. PR and take the ball back. Practice this a while before moving to next step. 
Now you begin to introduce the dog to picking the object up on command. Place the dog in front of you. Set the object between you and the dog and give the command you prefer to use. PR for the dog picking up the object and going it to you. Once your dog is getting that well, you can start placing the object farther away and moving back to increase distance they have to bring it to you. 
Next you will place a dog in position either sitting or laying in a heeling location. Put the object a few yards away. Walk back to the dog and release them to retrieve the object. Increase distance. 
You will now have a retrieve on command. The dog will now see this as their job when the object comes out to play. You are no longer depending on prey drive to get the dog to want the object. You are focusing in on there will to please their handler. It is a bit of a process but so worth it! 

You can always advance the drills by increasing the amount of objects. 


Hope this made sense to you. It's kinda hard to write it out I guess lol. Best of luck! Clicker works great for this exercise. My preference at least. 

Howdy from Idaho! 
Oliver Kahn der Fasan Suchenden 
08/03/13


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

JayTT gave some good advice. You break down the exercise into minute tiny parts and train them seperatly - starting with just taking the dumbell into their mouth. Most people start with just a dowel - easier to handle, easier to hold. 

On another note, is you or your trainer French? I've never heard any Anglophone refer to the retrieve as the apport. Or is the trainer also involved in French Ring? Just like in SchH people use a lot of German commands, I think the French Ring/Mondio people often use French commands.


----------



## K9 Gib Laut (Sep 25, 2013)

Jtt, thx for the well presented reply. I am after results so I am willing to try it. 
My use of app or came from this link, third command down...

German words for schutzhund and obedience training


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Who are you training with now?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Interesting, I've always heard the SchH people who use German commands say "Bring" and they roll the 'r' for the accent, for fetch, which is on the list too. I do see apport on the list but thought that was French as well. 





K9 Gib Laut said:


> <snipped>
> My use of app or came from this link, third command down...
> 
> German words for schutzhund and obedience training


----------



## K9 Gib Laut (Sep 25, 2013)

@cassidy's mom, I have been training with alameda schutzhund club. As of late because of their training day mainly based on Sundays I am open to more options due to that day being our family day. Any suggestions? I live in concord btw...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I do know of a very good trainer in Vallejo, but she's not Schutzhund specific, if that's what you're looking for. She has trained and competed in Schutzhund in the past, as well as French Ring, Mondio, AKC Obedience and Rally, dock diving, flyball, and more. This is her dog Feist, who is now 12 years old: Feist du Loups du Soleil | Loups du Soleil

Her website: Muttamorphosis


----------



## K9 Gib Laut (Sep 25, 2013)

Protection training is where I'm headed and anyone who can stoke her prey drive. I'm really looking for someone closer as well although I appreciate the recommendation.


----------



## K9 Gib Laut (Sep 25, 2013)

What about knpv trainers near me in concord to be specific:toasting:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

That is interesting, the German word for fetch is the same as the French word for Bring. 

I've never heard anyone use Apport in the routine before.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Honestly, the fact that she doesn't get worked up in prey for retrieves will probably be to your advantage. There are different schools of thought on training retrieves, but I'm a firm believer in the dumbbell (or whatever object your sport requires you to retrieve) being *neutral*. I don't wave dumbbells around and try to get my dog interested in them. This has helped me train retrieves with no chewing (very important for IPO) and retrieves that are very consistent (same speed out and back, no reluctance to out, no dropping of the dumbbell, etc). I personally backchain formal retrieves, break it down into tiny steps and train it as a long chain of behaviors...obedience. Again, there are lots of ways including a prey-based retrieve, I've just had success with this way and it seems to be a good way for a dog that doesn't bring a lot of prey or obsession over the object to the retrieve.

As for the word, I've heard apport used as the retrieve command but I think the whole routine was French. Technically you can't mix languages but I've personally not seen that enforced.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

appport is used more in Belgium than Germany...not sure it is for retrieve tho! usually people use BRING....using a long long "ING" and breaking it into 2 syllables

there are some great videos on the retrieve, expanding on the method described above....which is what I basically do as well.....break an exercise down into small actions and bring them together when they are all trained....there was a great AKC style video called Positively Fetching...recently updated to Totally Fetching 

Video

The older video was great....I watched it twice at an AKC club and haven't seen the new one...but this is the expanded version of what was described...a dog with no big desire to play fetch will learn a nice retrieve this way.

Lee


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

In Belgium many people also speak French from my understanding.

Admittedly somewhat off topic but I noticed that commands in German actually really are 'enlongated' and somewhat exaggerated. I notice that with 'Hier' to it's pronounced 'Hah-eeeeaaaar" Wouldn't that count as some type of 'double' command?




wolfstraum said:


> appport is used more in Belgium than Germany...not sure it is for retrieve tho! usually people use BRING....using a long long "ING" and breaking it into 2 syllables
> 
> there are some great videos on the retrieve, expanding on the method described above....which is what I basically do as well.....break an exercise down into small actions and bring them together when they are all trained....there was a great AKC style video called Positively Fetching...recently updated to Totally Fetching
> 
> ...


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Admittedly somewhat off topic but I noticed that commands in German actually really are 'enlongated' and somewhat exaggerated. I notice that with 'Hier' to it's pronounced 'Hah-eeeeaaaar" Wouldn't that count as some type of 'double' command?


It's not any more double than any two- or three-syllable word. Only one consonant following the vowel does technically make it a longer vowel sound (like if you're familiar with German, "man" vs. "mann") but yes, it does often get exaggerated used as a command, like "heeeee-ear!"


----------

